# download-basic.de



## rooster61 (20 März 2009)

Bin gerade über Download Basic "gestolpert".
Da ich seit win-load "vorbestraft" geworden sein werde :-D habe ich mir den ganzen Quatsch mal angeschaut.
Erst in den AGB Punkt V finde ich einen Hinweis auf Kosten ( € 89,00 Teuronen pro Jahr ).
Na ja. Also Beweissicherung durch Ausdruck.
ABER: Gucke da: Beim Ausdruck von AGB, Impressum, Widerrufsrecht etc. nur ein "Allgemeines Titelblatt".
Kann bitte mal jemand checken, ob der Sch... nur bei mir passiert?
Hat sich - glaube ich - erledigt.
Die Daten sind als - ich nenne es mal virtuelle Grafiken - hinterlegt.
Das zum Thema: Webseiten sind in Stein gemeißelt ( Ganz breit GRINZ )
Gruß an den Hintergrund


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2009)

*AW: Download Basic*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Bin gerade über Download Basic "gestolpert".



Kannst du die URL genauer beschreiben?  Wie bist du auf die Seite gekommen?


----------



## rooster61 (20 März 2009)

*AW: Download Basic*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Kannst du die URL genauer beschreiben?  Wie bist du auf die Seite gekommen?



Habe gerade nach adobe flash player gegoogled.

http://download-basic.xx/disc.html

Statt xx de einfügen


----------



## dvill (20 März 2009)

*AW: Download Basic*

Das ist hier beschrieben:

verbraucherrechtliches…  software-stream.de - Geschicktes Täuschungsmanöver

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...elschter-firefox-manipuliert-computer-090130/


nun mit download-basic.de.


----------



## rooster61 (21 März 2009)

*AW: Download Basic*

Wie konnte ich nur erwarten euch was neues mitzuteilen?

! Das Team ist echt KLASSE !
Nur ´mal so zum Testen:

Sehr geehrte Frau R...., sehr  geehrter Herr H.....,
zur Anmeldung auf Ihrer Seite download-basic soll ich die Datenschutzerklärung akzeptieren.
Diese wird mir jedoch nicht angezeigt.
Bitte lassen sie mir diese, sowie die AGB per E-Mail in der zur Zeit gültigen Form zukommen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rooster61 (21 März 2009)

*AW: Download Basic*

:wall:

DA rennt sich wahrscheinlich jeder den Schädel ein.
Meine Mails an die offensichtlichen Mail-Addys
[email protected] und [email protected] kamen zurück.
klicktel ( die Telefonauskunft Deutschland ) liefert für Frau R. und Herrn H. keine Einträge in Güstrow
whois liefert als Tech-C Pla...t-Hosting by B & S GmH & Co.Kg, Berlin
klicktel liefert kein Ergebnis
Ich will und werde jetzt nicht Richter oder Henker spielen.
Könnte / kann, wenn ja was, man / frau gegen einen Briefkasten(?) tun?
Ich kriege langsam die Krätze bei dem Sumpf.

@dvill

Den 2. Link hatte ich überlesen.
software-stream und download-basic sind identisch.


----------



## Telar (23 März 2009)

*AW: Download Basic*

Nun hats mich auch erwischt, hab bisher immer gedacht kann mir nicht passieren, aber nun ist es doch soweit.

dies ist die Mail die Ich bekommen habe



> **** xxxxx
> xxxxxxxstr. x
> xxxxxx
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------
*was mach ich denn jetzt ? das sieht so hieb und stichfest aus ?*

*ich hatte den Firefoxbrowser nicht mal runtergeladen :wall: ich möchte mich am liebsten selber in den hintern treten

*


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



Telar schrieb:


> *was mach ich denn jetzt ? das sieht so hieb und stichfest aus ?*


Lies die  Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite) und das Ganze wird zu Wackelpeter


----------



## KatzenHai (23 März 2009)

*AW: Download Basic*



Telar schrieb:


> *was mach ich denn jetzt ? das sieht so hieb und stichfest aus ?*


Cool bleiben. Nur weil es geschrieben wurde, ist es nicht richtig.

*Wie du hier lesen kannst ...*


----------



## Telar (23 März 2009)

*AW: Download Basic*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Lies die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite) und das Ganze wird zu Wackelpeter


 
biste noch so lieb mir zu sagen wo oben links kann ich  was für Infos lesen ? wäre nett von dir, ich bin gerade ein wenig durch den wind, da ich mir keine 90 Euro leisten kann


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Scroll mal die Seite nach oben. 

Extra für dich auch noch mal hier 

*Du hast eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von einem dubiosen Internetdienst bekommen? Bevor du im Forum einen Beitrag schreibst, lies bitte folgende Hinweise:*

Die wichtigsten Tipps für Opfer von Kostenfallen im Internet (Abofallen und Abzocke im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
Das solltest du über Inkassofirmen wissen (Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
Warum du keine Angst vor Schufa-Eintrag oder Klage haben musst (Urteile und Recht bei Abofallen und Vertragsfallen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de)
Muss man Abzockern einen Brief schreiben oder nicht? (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html)
Die wichtigsten Tipps im Film (YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.)


----------



## KatzenHai (23 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Ich denke, das war jetzt deutlich genug:


----------



## Telar (23 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ich denke, das war jetzt deutlich genug:


 
ich hab das alles gelesen, aber unsicher bin ich mir trotzdem, ich brauchte von Euch ein wenig Beruhigung für meine Nerven.

so ein mist, dabei bin ich immer so vorsichtig :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



Telar schrieb:


> ich brauchte von Euch ein wenig Beruhigung für meine Nerven.


Mehr geht nicht, sonst geht es in unerlaubte persönliche Rechtsberatung


Telar schrieb:


> so ein mist, dabei bin ich immer so vorsichtig :wall:


Was soll schon sein? ich zitiere mal einen erfahrenen  Mitstreiter 


bernhard schrieb:


> Aufwachen, Leute!
> 
> Das ist Kasperle-Theater. Das Mahndroh-Gepupse ist so gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz.
> Riecht streng, aber tut nix.


----------



## Telar (23 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Naja ein bisserl habt ihr mich beruhigt, dann werde ich dies jetzt wohl aussetzen müssen

danke trotzdem
gruss


----------



## Telar (23 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Lustigerweise ist bei Eurer Adsenswerbung die Seite wo ich es runtergeladen habe hier kann man eindeutig sehen das kein preis angegeben ist. Da ich kein bild hier abloaden kann muss ich euch zu meinem eigenem forum lotsen die Bilder sind zwar nicht sehr gut, aber ich hab die Orginale falls sie jemand braucht

gruss
Martin


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



Telar schrieb:


> Lustigerweise ist bei Eurer Adsenswerbung die Seite wo ich es runtergeladen habe hier kann man eindeutig sehen das kein preis angegeben ist.


Das Thema ist bestens bekannt. Leider schert sich Google keinen Deut darum, womit sie ihr Geld machen: "pecunia non olet"

Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## dvill (23 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Faule Tricks gehören zur Angstmache:

verbraucherrechtliches…  software-stream.de - Geschicktes Täuschungsmanöver


----------



## Telar (23 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

jetzt schlaf ich aber ruhiger, ausserdem hab ich direkt zurück auf euer forum verlinkt, nu könnt ihr noch viele andere retten :-p

vielen dank für eure hilfe

gruss
Martin

Ich war mir eigentlich auch sicher, das ich diesen preis nicht gesehen habe
somit hab ich mich auf der Softwarepoint Seite angemeldet (wo keinerlei preis angegeben ist) und hab mit der Rechnungstellung aber die Download-basic seite wo dann preis und wiederuf drauf war. Das finde ich schon recht krass. Ich bin zum erstenmal wirklich froh über googlewerbung. Damit konnte ich jetzt zumindest ein Snapshot von der Seite ohne kosten machen


----------



## GF-Downloads (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Heute morgen habe ich die gleiche E-Mail bekommen. :unzufrieden:

In dieser wird sogar behauptet, ich hätte den aktivierungslink angeklickt, was eindeutig eine Lüge ist!

Ich hab jetzt auch ein bisschen Panik.

Habe denen jetzt geantwortet, dass ich mich nicht angemeldet habe. 
Die haben ja nichtmal meine Adresse oder ähnliches.

Ist einfach das Aussitzen die beste Möglichkeit?
Was sollte ich jetzt am besten machen?

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
gf-Downloads


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



GF-Downloads schrieb:


> Was sollte ich jetzt am besten machen?


Lesen. Thread und  die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite )


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



rooster61 schrieb:


> Habe gerade nach adobe flash player gegoogled.


Habe ich eben auch mal gemacht und folgte der einen Werbung im rechten Google-Bereich. Ist schon ein eigenartiges Projekt von dem Rostocker, der sich nun von Güstrow ausgibt. Wer auf den folgenden Bildern eine Preisangabe erkennt, kann sie behalten.


----------



## GF-Downloads (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Konnte ich auch nicht erkennen und hab aus diesem Grund NUR meine E-Mail Adresse und meinen Namen bei der Anmeldung angegeben. 
Das mit der Drohung mithilfe der IP was zu machen ist doch nur ein Blöff, oder?

Hab schon viel gelesen darüber aber trotzdem habe ich noch ein bisschen Sorge. Geht immerhin um 89 Euro... 
Fast 180 DM!

Ich meine für ein blödes Programm.
Hatte damals auch einfach nur nach Adobe gegoogelt.


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



GF-Downloads schrieb:


> Das mit der Drohung mithilfe der IP was zu machen ist doch nur ein Blöff, oder?


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



GF-Downloads schrieb:


> Hab schon viel gelesen darüber aber trotzdem habe ich noch ein bisschen Sorge.


Ist das seit über drei Jahren bekannte Drohkasperletheater.  
Neue Namen, neue Verpackung aber derselbe stinkende Müll


----------



## GF-Downloads (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

@ Reducal:

Mal schaun wann du deine Rechnung erhälst. :-?
Wird bestimmt auch sehr günstig...


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



GF-Downloads schrieb:


> ein bisschen Sorge


Warum das? Wie du zuvor an den Bildern erkennen kannst, unterlässt es dieser Anbieter, dem Nutzer einen Preis mitzuteilen. Ohne Preisangabe und ohne hinreichend einbezogene Geschäftsbedingungen gibt es keinen gültigen Vertrag - in meinem Fall jedenfalls nicht!
Gemäß Bild 4 hatte ich lediglich einen "*Datenschutzbedingung*" mit einem Häkchen zu bestätigen. Ob das die AGB sind, weiß ich nicht, da sie als solche nicht deklariert waren. Und selbst wenn sich darin ein Preis versteckt hält, dann ist der dort unzureichend dargestellt, da die versteckte Preisangabe in zusätzlich aufrufbaren AGB ungültig sein dürfte, siehe dazu auch die Entscheidung des AG Hamm (Az. 17 C 62/08 ). 





			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hinweis auf die Kosten in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) sei überraschend, wenn es an einem deutlichen Hinweis auf die Entgeltlichkeit der Leistungen auf der Internetseite fehle.


Ebenso entschieden z. B. auch schon das LG Stuttgart (AZ. 17 O 490/06 ) und der gesunde Menschenverstand.


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



GF-Downloads schrieb:


> Mal schaun wann du deine Rechnung erhälst.


Da ich echte, existierende Daten eingegeben hatte, kann es schon sein, dass da eine Rechnung kommt. Nur werde ich der mit Sicherheit weder widersprechen noch werde ich der geforderten Zahlung nach kommen. Für ungültige Verträge gibt es von mir kein Geld und auch keine Mail- oder Brieffreundschaft. Allerdings habe ich mit der Zusendung dann mal wieder was zum veröffentlichen hier.


----------



## Telar (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



GF-Downloads schrieb:


> Heute morgen habe ich die gleiche E-Mail bekommen. :unzufrieden:
> 
> In dieser wird sogar behauptet, ich hätte den aktivierungslink angeklickt, was eindeutig eine Lüge ist!
> 
> ...



hast du denn die mail mit dem aktivierungs link noch. Ich hab den aktivierungs link nämlich wirklich angeklick. Ich war aber auch nicht der Meinung, eine zustimmung für 89 euro gegeben zuhaben, da ich mich auf der Seite angemeldet habe, auf der das nicht zusehen war. Uns bleibt leider nichts anderes übrig als dies auszusitzen. 

Alles was ich gestern darüber gelesen habe, und durch die hilfe von dem thread hier, lässt das ganze aber nur noch halb so schlimm aussehen. Dein oder mein Induviduelles vorgehen, darauf können wir hier allerdings leider keine antwort bekommen, da dies auf Rechtsberatung hinauslaufen würde, welches die Jungs (Mädels) hier nicht geben dürfen


----------



## GF-Downloads (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Also eine Rechnung per Mail bekommst du morgen bestimmt, wie so viele andere Ahnungslose auch.... 

Ich werde auch nicht zahlen. Auf Schreiben von diesem "Anbieter" werde ich auch nicht mehr reagieren...

Mal schaun was da so für Mahnungen kommen werden, wenn da überhaupt was kommt... :roll:


----------



## Telar (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



GF-Downloads schrieb:


> Also eine Rechnung per Mail bekommst du morgen bestimmt, wie so viele andere Ahnungslose auch....
> 
> Ich werde auch nicht zahlen. Auf Schreiben von diesem "Anbieter" werde ich auch nicht mehr reagieren...
> 
> Mal schaun was da so für Mahnungen kommen werden, wenn da überhaupt was kommt... :roll:



Ich hab die Rechnung seit gestern :-D


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



Telar schrieb:


> Ich hab den aktivierungs link nämlich wirklich angeklick.


Siehe dir doch nochmal das Bild 6 mit meiner eMail > HIER < an. Dort ist auch der Aktivierungslink drin. In der Nachricht steht aber auch nichts von Kosten und eine Widerrufsbelehrung ist ebenfalls nicht enthalten - nix! Der ungültige Vertrag wurde sicherlich schon in dem Moment ausgelöst, als ich gemäß Bild 4 meine Daten eingetragen und auf "*Download starten*" geklickt hatte. Den Link zu klicken bedeutet lediglich einen doppelten Boden für den Anbieter - der nützt dem aber nichts, da er etwas wichtiges versäumt hat, nämlich mir einen Preis für sein Angebot mitzuteilen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## GF-Downloads (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



Telar schrieb:


> hast du denn die mail mit dem aktivierungs link noch. Ich hab den aktivierungs link nämlich wirklich angeklick. Ich war aber auch nicht der Meinung, eine zustimmung für 89 euro gegeben zuhaben, da ich mich auf der Seite angemeldet habe, auf der das nicht zusehen war. Uns bleibt leider nichts anderes übrig als dies auszusitzen.
> 
> Alles was ich gestern darüber gelesen habe, und durch die hilfe von dem thread hier, lässt das ganze aber nur noch halb so schlimm aussehen. Dein oder mein Induviduelles vorgehen, darauf können wir hier allerdings leider keine antwort bekommen, da dies auf Rechtsberatung hinauslaufen würde, welches die Jungs (Mädels) hier nicht geben dürfen


 
Hab die Mail mit dem Link auch noch, allerdings habe ich diesen nicht angeklickt...


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



GF-Downloads schrieb:


> Mal schaun was da so für Mahnungen kommen werden, wenn da überhaupt was kommt... :roll:



Sowas in der Art  
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## rooster61 (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Meine Zusammenfassung:

Webseiten sind NICHT in Stein gemeißelt.
Folgt Ihr dem Link im Mahndrohmüll werdet Ihr ( behaupte ich mal ) eindeutige Preisangaben sehen.
Das dies bei der Anmeldung nicht der Fall war, kann man oben sehen.
Brieffreundschaften führe ich mit anderen Usern.
Selbst der Versuch eines Widerrufs scheitert, da die offensichtlichen E-Mail-Adressen NICHT funktionieren.
Für E-Mails der "Anbieter", des "Inkasso-Unternehmens", in einem anderen Fall warte ich jetzt auf die Mails vom "Anwalt", gehören in den SPAM-Ordner, beim Thunderbird in den Junk.
Briefe per Postbote gehören in die Papier- oder Biotonne.
WICHTIG: Einzig und allein ein gelber Umschlag per Post vom Amtsgericht, der sogenannte Mahnbescheid, muß beachtet, das Kreuz bei Widerspruch gemacht und zurückgeschickz werden.
Zur Beruhigung: Bei allen Nutzlosanbietern sind nur eine "Handvoll" Fälle bekannt.
Ich wollte auf diesen "sehr unwahrscheinlichen" Fall nur hingewiesen haben.
Drohung mit IP-Adresse:
Die Provider müssen die Daten zur IP-Adresse bekannt geben. 
ABER: auf richterlichen Beschluß, bei schweren Straftaten.
Na ja: Richtern und Staatsanwälten werden sich die Betreiber wohl eher nicht anvertrauen.
Mir wurde mit "technischer Überprüfung" gedroht, ob E-Mail-Adresse und Name zusammenpassen. ! LACH !
Ich habe mich mit echten Daten angemeldet, und schlafe ggggggggaaaaanzzz ruhig.


----------



## Telar (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

eine frage hätte ich noch dazu, kann man sowas eigentlich anzeigen, oder zumindest irgendwo die Webseite melden ?

alleine schon dieses Kästchen anklicken bei denen man bestätigt die AGB  gelesen zu haben aber gleichzeitig damit auch auf sein Wideruf zu verzichten, ist ja wohl eine ablsolute frechheit, zudem ich dieses auch noch auf der Verbraucherschutz seite gelesen habe

*Das Häkchen beim Widerruf:* Mit einer besonders perfiden Masche ist die Internetseite xxxxxxxx aufgefallen. Wer sich dort anmeldet, der soll durch schlichtes Setzen eines kleinen Häkchens auf sein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht verzichten. Nach Auffassung der Verbraucherzentrale reicht dieses Häkchen aber nicht aus, um wirksam das Widerrufsrecht preiszugeben. Deshalb wurde der Anbieter der Internetseite auch bereits abgemahnt


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



Telar schrieb:


> kann man sowas eigentlich anzeigen


Aber natürlich, und zwar bei der StA Rostock, die ohnehin schon gegen den Seitenbetreiber rumermittelt.





Telar schrieb:


> zumindest irgendwo die Webseite melden ?


Es gibt keine Internet-Layout-Kontrollstelle oder sonst wen, der sowas überwacht!





Telar schrieb:


> alleine schon dieses Kästchen anklicken bei denen man bestätigt die AGB  gelesen zu haben


Also bei mir stand nix von AGB sondern nur irgendwas von Datenschutzdingsda...


----------



## GF-Downloads (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Also bei mir stand nix von AGB sondern nur irgendwas von Datenschutzdingsda...


 
Bei mir auch. Man hat als niemals irgendwelchen AGBs zugestimmt. Höchstens den Datenschutzerklärungen. Es stimmt übrigens, dass wenn man über google auf die Seite kommt nirgens was von Gebühren erwähnt ist, auch nicht in den Datenschutzbestimmungen. Auch später nichts.
Doch wenn man die Seite direkt angibt, stehen unter "Download" die Kosten in Höhe von 89,- EUR.


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Also bei mir stand nix von AGB sondern nur irgendwas von Datenschutzdingsda...


Webseiten sind *nicht *in Granit gemeißelt...

Verstehe nicht, warum immer wieder darüber debattiert/diskutiert wird, was, wann, wo gestanden hat.
Gerade Reducal sollte wissen, wie "flüchtig" solche Seiten sind

Im *hypothetische*n Fall einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung wäre es Sache 
des Nutzlosseitenbetreibers Beweise dafür vorzulegen,
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Telar (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

:-D Du hast das warscheinlich schon so oft gesehen, das dich dies ein bisserl nervt, für uns neulinge zu dem thema sind solche Sachen halt wichtig :scherzkeks: Ich hab es immer  12 jahre ( seit ich internet benutze) geschaft mich davon fernzuhalten. Es schokiert mich ein wenig, das ich nun doch auf so eine masche reingefallen bin :-D


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Die Anmerkung ging in erster Linie an Reducal. Von ihm hätte ich erwartet, solche Debatten sachgerecht abzukürzen.


----------



## Telar (24 März 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

nich schümpfen  dank Euch konnte zumindest ich, fürs erste, gestern nacht um einiges ruhiger schlafen. Danke noch mal dafür


----------



## shailok (2 April 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Hallo ihr, 
ich bin auch darauf reingefallen und hab ne Rechnung erhalten.
Ich hatte Adobe informiert, Adobe wohl die Staatsanwaltschaft und seit heute ist die Internetseite nicht mehr verfügbar.
Ich denke der Herr { edit]  (Website Besitzer) hat jetzt einige Probleme.

Gruss Shailok
PS: Ich zahle die Rechnung nicht, das hat auch der Verbraucherschutz RLP bestätigt.


----------



## RM2243 (5 April 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Hallo, ich bin ebenfalls über download-basic. de gestolpert und reingefallen. 
Seit heute scheint es eine neue Seite von diesen Typen zugeben.
Anständig mit Kostenangaben auf der ersten Seite, Widerrufsrecht u.s.w.
Klick mal die Seite an. Man wird sich wundern. 
RM2243


----------



## Antiscammer (5 April 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Momentan ist aber die Anmeldung aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich. 
Man wird noch sehen, ob es da nicht noch andere Seitenversionen geben wird.


----------



## webwatcher (5 April 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



RM2243 schrieb:


> Seit heute scheint es eine neue Seite von diesen Typen zugeben.
> Anständig mit Kostenangaben auf der ersten Seite, Widerrufsrecht u.s.w.


Webseiten sind nicht aus Granit gemeißelt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Helvetia (6 April 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Hallo zusammen,

Mir ist das gleiche passiert und bin wie manche User hier auch reingefallen. Habe bei Google nach Adobe Flash Player (kostenlos runterladen!) gesucht, bin auf einer Seite gelandet, [email protected] und habe dort meine Daten eingetragen. Kurz danach bekam ich diese E-Mail am 18.03.2009:



> Sehr geehrte(r) ...............,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Interesse von Adobe Flash Player!
> 
> ...


 
Mir war klar, dass etwas nicht stimmte, hatte ein ungutes Gefühl gehabt.
Hab sofort per E-Mail widerrufen. (keine Reaktion!)
Drei Tage später bekam ich per E-Mail eine Rechnung in Höhe von 89 Euro!

Die Rechnung (von 89 Euro) werde ich nicht mehr posten (die sehen sowieso alle gleich aus!), da hat ein User schon gepostet (glaube auf Seite 2). 

Habe direkt (sofort) per “Einschreiben mit Rückschein“ den Vertrag für unwirksam erklärt. Eine Woche später bekam ich die Karte (Rückschein) mit Unterschrift zurück!

Nun bin ich ja mal gespannt, was da jetzt noch von denen kommt...
Werde die Rechnung aber auf keinen Fall zahlen...
*Mich würde gerne interessieren ob jemand Erfahrung mit Mahnungen und Drohungen schon mal gemacht hat.
**PS:  Die Infos (Hinweise) finde ich sehr interessant und nützlich! Danke! biba ...*

Mfg
Helvetia


----------



## bernhard (6 April 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Das übliche substanzlose Mahndroh-Getöse ist hier seit mehr als drei Jahren sattsam bekannt.

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Eine heitere Veranschaulichung der Mahnpyramide auch als das "Kalletaler Dreieck" bekannt:

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.

ein gutes Spamfilter für virtuellen  Mahnmüll bzw grüne oder blaue Tonne für 
Mahnmüll in Papierform  löst das Problem auf einfache Weise...


----------



## Helvetia (6 April 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Hi, 

--- Dubiose Rechnung oder Mahnung bekommen: Was tun? ---
--- Merke: Kostenfallengeschäfte basieren ausschließlich auf der Verbreitung von unbegründeter Angst und Unsicherheit --- 

Bernhard ... dankeschön...

Mfg
Helvetia


----------



## Helvetia (7 April 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Eine heitere Veranschaulichung der Mahnpyramide auch als das "Kalletaler Dreieck" bekannt:
> 
> Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

das ist süss von dir! ... kann endlich mal wieder lachen ... :-D

Mfg
Helvetia


----------



## Helvetia (7 April 2009)

*AW: download-basic.de*

Hallo,

Ich bin froh und *Dankbar* das es *EUCH* gibt, den Ihr macht einen prima Job!

Ich kann nur jedem empfelen, vor allem für diejenigen die reingefallen sind (... leider ich gehöre auch dazu), all die Infos (Hinweise, Tipps u.s.w.) sorgfältig zu lesen!

So erspart man sich die Angst und die Nerven, und das muss nicht sein gegen diese Gauner bzw. Betrüger!

Nun ich werde ab jetzt *abwarten, Tee trinken* und sich nicht verrückt machen lassen. (*diesen Spruch* hab ich mal irgendwo gelsesen, war es hier gepostet?) :roll:

Man bin ich froh, dass ich einen kühlen Kopf bewahrt habe!

Nochmals vielen Dank!

Mfg
Helvetia


----------



## rooster61 (9 April 2009)

Hatte gerade eine PN:

Zitat ein:

Hi rooster61,

hätte mal eine Frage zu Deinem Bericht zu 

 Download-basic,

Du schreibst dort
  Zitat von  :
    			Da ich seit win-load "vorbestraft" geworden sein werde 		   
Könntest Du mir das mal erklären, wie man da vorbestraft werden kann?

Zitat aus:

Das war Sarkasmus pur auf den Mahndrohmüll, den ich erhalten habe und noch erhalten werde - da bin ich mir sicher.
Um es klarzustellen.
Ich bin nicht vorbestraft - und werde durch meinen "Fehltritt" bei winloads nicht vorbestraft werden.
Für die Mails gibt es nur einen Ort: Spam oder Junk.
Für eventuelle Briefe ( laut Mails habe ich schon welche, aber nie erhalten ) gibt es braune / blaue Tonne für Altpapier.
NOCH mal: Ein gelber Briefumschlag vom Postboten muß beachtet werden:
DER ist vom Amtsgericht.
Wie dann zu verfahren wäre - laut meiner Kenntnis sind es 4 oder 5 reale Fälle - steht oben.
Alles andere ist einfach nur MÜLL.


----------

